# Who Else is Hitting the Surf in the Morn?



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I will be fishing just west of Jamaica Beach. 

Anyone else giving it a go since it has been a while since a good surf day?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

At Jamaica Beach now. Still a little dark. Not in the water yet but waves are breaking on 1st bar. Looks rougher than the photos people put up yesterday. Not horrible but no where near ice cream conditions.

Still too dark to make out clarity.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Was there yesterday. Water was not clear at all. I think it needs a couple more days yesterday was the first calm day


Like a Ninja!


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Just left Jamaica Beach. water clarity horrible. Gonna head towards surfside

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

Johnnytx said:


> Just left Jamaica Beach. water clarity horrible. Gonna head towards surfside
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


surfside is not much better either i was there yesterday also.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Here's a glimpse at what it'll look like on the Texas beach front tomorrow.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Yep, **** water at Surfside too. Lots of surf fishermen out but probably just catching hardheads.

I need a back up spot when I drive all the way down here. lol

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Johnnytx said:


> Yep, **** water at Surfside too. Lots of surf fishermen out but probably just catching hardheads.
> 
> I need a back up spot when I drive all the way down here. lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Drum bay


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I went out the cut in Sargent yesterday a couple hundred yards and turn around to head back in. Still had some pretty big swells and the water was still pretty dirty. If I head back down today I'll probably check it out again before heading to the bay just out of curiosity.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> I went out the cut in Sargent yesterday a couple hundred yards and turn around to head back in. Still had some pretty big swells and the water was still pretty dirty. If I head back down today I'll probably check it out again before heading to the bay just out of curiosity.


If you don't mind post a report on clarity. I am trying to decide if I get up at 3;30 to hit the gorda surf. By the way from one B240 owner to another " Nice Looking Rig".


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

KeithR said:


> If you don't mind post a report on clarity. I am trying to decide if I get up at 3;30 to hit the gorda surf. By the way from one B240 owner to another " Nice Looking Rig".


Certainly will and thanks for the compliment. As of right now, my crew is still in bed, LOL.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

May be heading down to Mati in the AM with 2 friends. Hope it clears up. Forecast is FLAT surf and 4MPH N wind at dawn. High tide at 8:29.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Ended up with 8 between 16 n 19" at beach access 1 in Surfside. Water is trying to clear up here. Had to grind it out! Thankful to catch what I did. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## redlover (Sep 18, 2012)

how was seaweeds in the water this morning ? -Thx


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

going to take a couple of days of no wind and some good tides to push clean water in for it to look good.

Hopefully this wind isn't tricking us and will blow like all get out in a few days!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Johnnytx said:


> Ended up with 8 between 16 n 19" at beach access 1 in Surfside. Water is trying to clear up here. Had to grind it out! Thankful to catch what I did.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


If I catch half that tomorrow I'll be happy.

Thanks for the info. How bad is seaweed and the vampires?


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

Drundel said:


> If I catch half that tomorrow I'll be happy.
> 
> Thanks for the info. How bad is seaweed and the vampires?


x2 on the question about the weed situation?????


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Weed is about gone in the water.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Yep, water was weedless at Jamaica Beach and access 1 in Surfside where I caught my trout this morning. If anyone is going to try the surf in the morning, I'd definitely go to Surfside even though it still wasn't where it needs to be. G-Town surf looks like an unflushed commode after a rough night at Taco Bell. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

We're going somewhere tomorrow. Came on here to do some internet scouting. :walkingsm


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Johnnytx said:


> Yep, water was weedless at Jamaica Beach and access 1 in Surfside where I caught my trout this morning. If anyone is going to try the surf in the morning, I'd definitely go to Surfside even though it still wasn't where it needs to be. G-Town surf looks like an unflushed commode after a rough night at Taco Bell.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


Closer to the jetty would be something to consider....water holds better.


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Going to the west end for dawn patrol....hoping the water color clears up a bit.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

KeithR said:


> If you don't mind post a report on clarity. I am trying to decide if I get up at 3;30 to hit the gorda surf. By the way from one B240 owner to another " Nice Looking Rig".


Okay, so the boys and I hit the surf of out caney creek today around 11:30 or so. Wind was light from the north. Swells were probably about 2' or 3. Water was still pretty sandy but the further you went towards matagorda the better it got. Spotty seaweed but not as bad as it had been. We fished for about an hour or so before calling it quits and hitting in to the bay. Picked up 1 dink right off the bat but nothing afterwards. IMO it was to rough to fish. Green water was headed in though and could be good in the morning. By the time we had left the wind had shifted to the SE and the bay was getting pretty sandy. Good luck if you go.

We did end the day with a couple nice top water trout from the bay!


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Jones bay in the morning for me


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else gonna be around that area? First timer here and would love some.compmay


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Team Burns said:


> Closer to the jetty would be something to consider....water holds better.


Yes sir..I was actually on my way there when I decided to swing into beach access 1. Here is my "grind it out" catch from this morning. Took about half a dozen feet sweeper waves over the head for these! lol









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice catch.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> Okay, so the boys and I hit the surf of out caney creek today around 11:30 or so. Wind was light from the north. Swells were probably about 2' or 3. Water was still pretty sandy but the further you went towards matagorda the better it got. Spotty seaweed but not as bad as it had been. We fished for about an hour or so before calling it quits and hitting in to the bay. Picked up 1 dink right off the bat but nothing afterwards. IMO it was to rough to fish. Green water was headed in though and could be good in the morning. By the time we had left the wind had shifted to the SE and the bay was getting pretty sandy. Good luck if you go.
> 
> We did end the day with a couple nice top water trout from the bay!


Thanks for the report. I think we are going to give it a tryl out of matagorda, Have a great 4th,


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

KeithR said:


> Thanks for the report. I think we are going to give it a tryl out of matagorda, Have a great 4th,


Good luck and same to y'all.


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

I heard it was sandy green on the east end of bolivar today. Gonna give it a go in the am.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

Been in mata since tuesday. Surf was sick tuesday evening. Caught hardheads and gafftop off the jetties. Hit the surf yesterday and it was much better. Still weed out so didnt get poles out for deeper water. Stood out on sanbar soaking baits into backside of second gut. Caught small shark and one big 37in bullred on small tackle. Made for lots of fun. Too much liquid last nt so didnt see the water before we left this morning. Bet it looked good tho.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I fished Galveston surf today from sea wall to San Luis pass it was a mud hole everywhere. Still weed near the pass and less closer to the sea wall. Looks like it's going to green up soon!!!!!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gonna wade surfside near the jetty tomorrow am, will post when I'm done.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be down there....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flasnook (Jun 22, 2014)

Going to try to hit crystal beach tomorrow


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Headed to Mati and will post report later. Good luck all and Happy birthday USA!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Where is this "Mati" everyone keeps referring to?

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

This NE wind howling pretty good. Sitting in the boat right now bout to jump in.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Fished it with NOCREEK yesterday. Bunch of goobers and uglies, but it was fun!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Waded surfside close to the jetty, in the water at 6:15, steady bite on live shrimp till about 8:30 then it died, TONS of bait in the water. I bet it turns on later. No weed in the water.  Kept 3 solid trout, lost 1 in my hand and caught about 4-5 dinks. Caught some nice size croaker as well but didn't keep them. Wish I wasn't going out of town in the morning. Also dunked my phone or I'd have pics lol


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

bragwell said:


> Fished it with NOCREEK yesterday. Bunch of goobers and uglies, but it was fun!


Yep, aside from your expected flounder on the bay side the waves were big and water was ugly and so was this Beast Lol!!! Fun on trout rod!


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

16 keepers on top fishing the bolivar surf this morning. Caught a bunch of dinks as well. Visibility was maybe a foot at best.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Uhhh


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

bonesplitter said:


> 16 keepers on top fishing the bolivar surf this morning. Caught a bunch of dinks as well. Visibility was maybe a foot at best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2-man? one on the lower right looks kinda smallie....


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

willygee said:


> 2-man? one on the lower right looks kinda smallie....


Sigh.....nope I caught them all with no regards to the law or conservation! Of course it could've also been two guys fishing and one guy kept a SAND trout.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

h


bonesplitter said:


> Sigh.....nope I caught them all with no regards to the law or conservation! Of course it could've also been two guys fishing and one guy kept a SAND trout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Thats alright bonesplitter, that Big Ugly I caught was way over limit, tough and full of worms but I kept it any Lol.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

bonesplitter said:


> Sigh.....nope I caught them all with no regards to the law or conservation! Of course it could've also been two guys fishing and one guy kept a SAND trout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Shame on you for keeping fish . Jr game warden needs to know what he's looking at before writing a ticket lol. Nothing like catching a mess of fish and frying them up at the cabin.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

bonesplitter said:


> Sigh.....nope I caught them all with no regards to the law or conservation! Of course it could've also been two guys fishing and one guy kept a SAND trout.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


That's funny


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

willygee said:


> 2-man? one on the lower right looks kinda smallie....


Stay home on your PC, he has this covered.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Your fine can be mailed to the following:

jR gAmewaRden 
123 Whaaabulance Drive
Kemah, TX

LOL. That sandie fried whole sure would taste good.


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

WTH??? I post a pic on where and what I catch fish on and ive got wanna be junior game wardens PM'ing me telling me the limits!! LMAO!! Some of these folks really need to get out more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

willygee said:


> 2-man? one on the lower right looks kinda smallie....


What if it was 3 guys?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

bonesplitter said:


> WTH??? I post a pic on where and what I catch fish on and ive got wanna be junior game wardens PM'ing me telling me the limits!! LMAO!! Some of these folks really need to get out more.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Now you know why many of us shy away from posting reports. Either JR wardens sending PMs about limits or people wanting coordinates.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

I usually dont but its the surf so theres really no "secret" spots so to speak. Find the bait and start working the first gut. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

mertz09 said:


> May be heading down to Mati in the AM with 2 friends. Hope it clears up. Forecast is FLAT surf and 4MPH N wind at dawn. High tide at 8:29.


Well we went to mati surf early Friday and it was a little too rough (supposed to be flat  ), and way too much weed. So we went the Harbor and went out to west bay in our friends 23' Majek. Got out finally at around 8:30. Should have been there at dawn. It was slow and had to grind. Our buddies wife was with us and lost a 26-27" Red trying to land it. Another friend lost a 5-6 lb. trout. We wadded until the lightning ran us back to the boat and headed back to the harbor. We ended up with 5 keepers and a nice red. Fun day and friendship. 
The surf sucked, forecast was off. It is what it is.......


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Good catch Bonesplitter but you need to read up on the rugulations on limits and size limits. You are way over your limit and there is a 12 inch speck in that bunch. 

People, y'all need to pay more attention to the regs before you throw a line out!


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

:headknock


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

:headknock X2 :rotfl:


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

:headknock


----------



## boogie13x (Jun 27, 2014)

sand trout salad b*ches


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Johnnytx said:


> Good catch Bonesplitter but you need to read up on the rugulations on limits and size limits. You are way over your limit and there is a 12 inch speck in that bunch.
> 
> People, y'all need to pay more attention to the regs before you throw a line out!


You forgot your smiley! :cheers:


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Johnnytx said:


> Good catch Bonesplitter but you need to read up on the rugulations on limits and size limits. You are way over your limit and there is a 12 inch speck in that bunch.
> 
> People, y'all need to pay more attention to the regs before you throw a line out!


LMAO! You need to brang yo butt to the east side and let those west end yuppies have it!


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

bonesplitter said:


> LMAO! You need to brang yo butt to the east side and let those west end yuppies have it!


Figured you'd like that.:cheers:

Good luck in the AM. Looking forward to a solid report!


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Johnnytx said:


> Figured you'd like that.:cheers:
> 
> Good luck in the AM. Looking forward to a solid report!


10-4! Hope I have a good one for ya!


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice noon trip in the surf today, as the wife talked me into going! 20 trout for a fish fry this coming up weekend.


Bunch of new weed, but it was manageable! Wife is due with our first child Aug 7 and she had her 10, before i did!


----------

